# Classic Frankenstein head prosthesis?



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

I got one (they're hard to come by) years ago, but we never used it, we prefer the Full Head effect for the monster.
Punch in Frankenstein Headpiece and go to BuyCostumes.com. They have a complete get-up that features a head prosthetic.

Wolfman


----------



## Howlyn (Sep 28, 2004)

I made a cheap one several years ago for my son who wanted to be Frankenstein, but didn't want to wear a mask.

I bought a classic Frankenstein latex mask, and then cut the face out of it, leaving the forehead and flat top head. I painted his face with makeup the same greenish-flesh color of the mask, adding scars and neckbolts. We safety pinned the head to the collar of his costume so it stayed in place while he ran from house to house TOTing. He also wore some fake teeth. The costume turned out really cool...and it was really cheap.

---------------------

Dr. Frederick Van Frankenstein – "That's FRONK-en-steen!": "You know, I don't mean to embarrass you, but I'm, ah, rather brilliant surgeon. Perhaps I could help you with that hump."

Igor: "What hump?"


----------



## Howlyn (Sep 28, 2004)

I made a cheap one several years ago for my son who wanted to be Frankenstein, but didn't want to wear a mask.

I bought a classic Frankenstein latex mask, and then cut the face out of it, leaving the forehead and flat top head. I painted his face with makeup the same greenish-flesh color of the mask, adding scars and neckbolts. We safety pinned the head to the collar of his costume so it stayed in place while he ran from house to house TOTing. He also wore some fake teeth. The costume turned out really cool...and it was really cheap.

---------------------

Dr. Frederick Van Frankenstein – "That's FRONK-en-steen!": "You know, I don't mean to embarrass you, but I'm, ah, rather brilliant surgeon. Perhaps I could help you with that hump."

Igor: "What hump?"


----------

